# JLT Palladium Tower



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am thinking of moving to the palladium tower but need your final words on this tower and whether you think it is good or not. Anyone here living in the tower?

What are the chiller charges like?
Traffic?
Facilities? Gym/Pool?

Your kind feedback is appreciated.

Regards


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am thinking of moving to the palladium tower but need your final words on this tower and whether you think it is good or not. Anyone here living in the tower?
> 
> ...


Hi Telecompro

Only you can make the decision.  Everything else is subject to others needs and wants. For my circumstances & needs JLT is useless regardless of which tower. For others it's nirvana. 

It's certainly not Raglan or L&P and Macs ginger beer city. Your mileage may vary and my opinion doesn't matter a jot. It's a personal choice & eventually you'll have to make a decision and live somewhere.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Hi Telecompro
> 
> Only you can make the decision.  Everything else is subject to others needs and wants. For my circumstances & needs JLT is useless regardless of which tower. For others it's nirvana.
> 
> It's certainly not Raglan or L&P and Macs ginger beer city. Your mileage may vary and my opinion doesn't matter a jot. It's a personal choice & eventually you'll have to make a decision and live somewhere.


I agree with Roxtec Blue. There comes a time when you have to do some legwork yourself and check out things with your own eyes to be sure something suits your own requirements. It's very useful to use forums for tips and advice and quite a few of us have done so. 
What if somebody recommends a particular place to you and you end up being disappointed? Will you be back here ranting about the ****e advise? 
Opinions are like a*ses- divided...


----------

